# Using a SD dish/LNB with HD receiver



## Decaharms (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a question that may have been asked before but I can't seem to find the answer:

I currently have a standard def dish/LNB for a DVR DirectTV receiver that needs to be replaced. I am currently not able to upgrade to HD because of line of sight issues at my house with the HD satellites. However, if I decide someday to cut down a couple of tress that are blocking the view, then I could eventually upgrade to HD.

So here's my question: when I replace my SD DVR can I replace it with an HR23 receiver and still use my existing SD dish/LNB? Obviously, I won't be getting HD service, but that way if I decide sometime in the future to cut down the trees so I can install the HD dish, I won't have to go out and buy yet another receiver.

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

It'll work just fine! Just be sure and select the right dish during setup (101, or 101, 119, 119). You'll get everything you currently get.


----------



## Decaharms (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, Kevin.

Another stupid question: How do I know if it's 101, 119 etc? I'm afraid I'm not that familiar with what I have.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Look at your dish. The LNB on the end, how many are there? 1 or 3 (The white things)?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Find your dish photo here ....
http://www.solidsignal.com/p/?p=2709&d=directv-dish-antenna-types&mc=02


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

That works too lol
Also, do you plan on having Directv install the receiver? That might be a problem. I can picture an installer refusing to leave the receiver if he's not getting a signal from all 5 satellites.


----------



## Decaharms (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. Sorry it's taken so long to get back.

I have one LNB with 2 cables coming out of it.

I also plan on installing myself, so that shouldn't be a problem with DirecTV


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's the simple "18-in Round Single LNB Dish". If both of the dish's outputs are already used, you'll need to add a multiswitch to have the two cables for each DVR tuner. You'll want a Zinwell WB68 so that you're ready for HD down the road. 

Do you know that DirecTV will provide a SlimLine HD Dish with free installation when you add HD equipment to your account?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Decaharms said:


> Thanks for the posts. Sorry it's taken so long to get back.
> 
> I have one LNB with 2 cables coming out of it.
> 
> I also plan on installing myself, so that shouldn't be a problem with DirecTV


Welcome to DBSTALK! :welcome_s

Even the latest HD receivers/DVR's will work just fine with the original 18" dish that only picks up one satellite. You just need to do the "satellite setup" and tell the receiver it's being connected to a round single satellite dish.

As for a multiswitch, if you need one just pick up a "cheapie" from Home Depot or Radio Shack for $30 or less. In the future if you upgrade to HD you will get the HD-capable multiswitch (and dish) for FREE from DirecTV.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I ran hr20 off oval 3 lnb for 2 weeks or so with no issues.


----------



## Decaharms (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm off to get my HR23 receiver!


----------

